# A man and a Croc walk into a pub...



## N0MAD (Feb 1, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source:http://www.abc.net.au/rural/reporter/stories/s2156913.htm*


----------



## Bob2 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. I didn't think it was that uncommon to have a pet croc these days. Don't know how keen I'd be to keep an animal that had already ripped an arm off me.


----------



## scorps (Feb 1, 2009)

In QLD it is illegal to keep a crocodile unless you hold an exhibitors license or higher.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahh the good ol days, when you could walk down to the Pub with your croc in tow.


----------



## twodogs (Feb 12, 2009)

quote
John Casey who's father Alf is the man behind the tale. Standing beside the pen which holds "Charlene"
This featured in one of Jolifes outback books. a number of years ago.
lol..Brings back memories.


----------

